# Auguri eh ...



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2018)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]  

[video=youtube;71TJitXU8Z0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71TJitXU8Z0&list=RD71TJitXU8Z0&s  tart_radio=1[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2018)

Auguri! 
Si invecchia eh :rotfl:
Visto che avevi quarant’anni già tre anni fa... ne compi 50? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2018)

ipaaaaaaaa auguriiiiiiii


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2018)

Auguri + auguri + auguri ...


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2018)

Auguri Ipa!!!


----------



## bettypage (16 Dicembre 2018)

Auguri vegliarda!


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2018)

Grazie!!!! 

:bacio::abbraccio:

Quest'anno ho deciso che ne compio 50! 

L'anno scorso erano 28, ma mi sono accorta che oltre i 40 si sta proprio alla grande!


----------



## Marjanna (17 Dicembre 2018)

Buon compleanno Ipazia! Auguri!!!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie!!!!
> 
> :bacio::abbraccio:
> 
> ...


:rotfl: Te li porti bene!


----------

